# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Ηλεκτρική Κουζίνα > [Άλλη] Πρόβλημα σε φούρνο Schaub Lorens

## maraki1308

Καλημέρα σε όλους!

Έχω μια ηλεκτρική κουζίνα Schaub Lorens εδώ και 7 χρόνια με το φούρνο να είναι ελάχιστα χρησιμοποιημένος σε σχέση με τα μάτια. Χτες έβαλα να ψήσω φαγητό στους 150 βαθμούς και στο πάνω κάτω και μετά από κανένα μισάωρο παρατήρησα ότι δε μπορούσα να ακουμπήσω το εξωτερικό τζάμι της πόρτας γιατί έκαιγε υπερβολικά. Με το που άνοιξα την πόρτα του φούρνου είδα ότι στο κέντρο του πάνω μέρους του εσωτερικού τζαμιού είχε φουσκώσει η λαμαρίνα ελάχιστα μεν... αλλά ήταν εμφανές ότι ήταν ανασηκωμένη και έτσι υπήρχε κενό ενδιαμεσα σε αυτή και το εσωτερικό τζάμι. Αμέσως έσβησα το φούρνο και όταν κρύωσε η λαμαρίνα επεστρεψε στην αρχική της θέση αλλά και πάλι χώραγε να μπει ενδιάμεσα η λάμα ενός μαχαιριού. 

Η ερώτηση μου είναι η εξής: Υπάρχει περίπτωση λόγο αυτού του κενού που είδα στο εσωτερικό του τζαμιού να ζεστάθηκε τόσο πολύ η πόρτα ή να φταίει κάτι άλλο, πχ χαλασμένος θερμοστάτης ? Ο ρόλος του εσωτερικού τζαμιού είναι για να συγκρατεί την θερμοκρασία στο εσωτερικό του φούρνου και να μη την αφήνει να περάσει στο εξωτερικό της πόρτας?

Ευχαριστώ πολύ!!

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Υπάρχει περίπτωση λόγο αυτού του κενού που είδα στο εσωτερικό του τζαμιού να ζεστάθηκε τόσο πολύ η πόρτα ή να φταίει κάτι άλλο, πχ χαλασμένος θερμοστάτης ?


Βάλε το στους 50 βαθμούς και αν δεις ότι τους ξεπερνά θα αντιληφθείς ότι έχει πρόβλημα στον θερμοστάτη. Άλλωστε στις περισσότερες κουζίνες έχουν ενδεικτική λυχνία που ανάβει / σβήνει ανάλογα του πότε λειτουργεί ο φούρνος ή όχι και έτσι καταλαβαίνεις αν κάνει παύσεις η αντίσταση .



> Αμέσως έσβησα το φούρνο και όταν κρύωσε η λαμαρίνα επεστρεψε στην αρχική της θέση αλλά και πάλι χώραγε να μπει ενδιάμεσα η λάμα ενός μαχαιριού.


Ας το πούμε απλή διαστολή μετάλλου . για μέγεθος πάχους διαστολής 1-2 χιλιοστά δεν νομίζω να είναι σοβαρός λόγος ανησυχίας .

----------

